# nazi style gun control... re-registration



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

http://washingtontimes.com/news/2014/ja ... fect-2014/

Another sign that we are no longer citizens, but subjects of tyranny.

Our Founding Fathers warned us about tyranny.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

In the Jamestown Sun today they talked about the two new regulations Obama has issued from his vacation in Hawaii. The Sun called it proposals, but if you read further it sounds more like executive orders because they said it would be done without input from congress. 
Listening to the radio yesterday it appears one of these executive orders violates the current health care laws pertaining to patient privacy. I think Obama is implementing these executive orders at this time because he can also get into all of our health records. We are not close to tyranny, we are there. We are now just steps away from a dictatorship the way Obama is using executive orders. We had no representation in this process. I guess even if we did we have senators like John McCain who area Obama enablers.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

To quote Daniel Webster...

"It is hardly too strong to say that the Constitution was made to guard the people against the dangers of good intentions...There are men, in all ages...who mean to govern well; but THEY MEAN TO GOVERN. They promise to be kind masters; but THEY MEAN TO BE MASTERS...They think there need be but little restraint upon themselves.... The love of power may sink too deep in their own hearts ..."

"I am committed against everything which, in my judgment may weekend endanger or destroy [the Constitution]...,and especially against all extension of executive power; and I am committed against any attempt to rule the free people of this country by the power and patronage of the government itself."

To quote Thomas Jefferson...

"All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent."


----------

